# Plants to grow above the water line



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been thinking about trying bamboo in the betta tank. Any other plants that will grow above the water line and planted in the gravel?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

scarlet hygro I believe, the one we have at the store is starting to grow out of the water and seems to be doing pretty well. I don't know if it officially is a plant like that but it seems to work.


----------

